# new pond fish



## algae eaters (Aug 12, 2008)

:fish:i have just built a new second pond in my garden. in my first pond i have various fish including a couple of koi and shubunkins and grass karp. 

i am going to transfer some of these fish into my new bigger pond and i was just wondering about getting a hi fin banded shark to add in aswell. 

now for the questions 

how deep does a pond need to be to keep hi fin banded shark in it ?
do hi fin banded sharks get on with the fish above ?
and how big do they grow ?

also if there is any other info on these fish e.g good info websites or places to buy them then please either email me or post a reply.:fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What climate are you in?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Quick Stats: 
Chinese Hi Fin Banded Shark 
Family: Cyprinidae
Range: NE Asia, China - Yangtze River Basin
*Size: Up to 24 inches*
Diet: Omnivore
Tank Set-up: Freshwater: Rocks, sparse plants, sandy bottom, driftwood
Tank Conditions: 59-82ºF; pH 6.5-7.5; dH 4-20
*Minimum Tank Capacity: 125 gallons*
Light: Low
Temperament: Peaceful
Swimming Level: Bottom
Care Level: Moderate
Reproduction: Egg Layer


The Chinese Hi Fin Banded Shark, Myxocyprinus asiaticus, is also known as the Chinese or Sailfin Sucker, Asian Sucker, and Entsuyui. It is considered a true suckerfish, and is named for the absence of teeth in the mouth and a comb-like row of teeth on the pharyngeal bones of the throat. It is thought to be one of the most primitive members of the Cyprinidae family. As a juvenile, the Hi Fin Banded Shark has striking contrasting colors and an inspiringly high dorsal fin. As an adult, these colors fade. *In the wild, this fish can reach up to 39 inches in length*; in the aquarium setting they generally reach only 18-24 inches.

Due to its size, the Hi Fin Banded Shark requires more advanced care and handling. Therefore, an aquarium with 125 gallons or more of *moving, well-filtered, and well-oxygenated water is necessary.*

Peaceful by nature, the Hi Fin Banded Shark is omnivorous, but leans toward the herbivore side of this category, *feeding on benthic (bottom-dwelling) invertebrates and rasp algae growing on rocks and logs*. Freeze-dried or frozen bloodworms make an excellent diet for juveniles.


----------



## algae eaters (Aug 12, 2008)

*algae eater*

:help::fish:also i need a new algae eater for the same pond as i have a sheet of algae at the bottom:x 

so i was wondering if there is any fish that eat algae and will help reduce at least some of the problem .

please reccomend any fish that are good fish to keep and buy .

please bare in mind that my ponds are cold freshwater . :fish: :help:


----------



## algae eaters (Aug 12, 2008)

thats the problem i live in england wilmslow but winters are very rarely freezing temparatures and we have a large filter and water jets under water like u see in swimming pools .


----------



## mel4576 (Feb 19, 2007)

Was wondering if you ever transfered the fish from the other pond or put in the Chinese Hi Fin, how are your ponds going?


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

I found a few sites that may help you out in finding an algae eater for your pond:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080617101611AAASbCN

http://www.skippysstuff.com/pondlife.htm

http://www.fishpondinfo.com/plants/algaetable.htm

Hope this helps,

Ubberfish

Ps. I used to have a pond if you any any other questions let me know


----------

